# 11 charged in melee at bowling alley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WESTPORT — Several Fall River men face disturbing the peace and property damage charges after a melee involving about 20 males three weeks ago at the Holiday Lanes bowling alley. 
The charges stem from a joint three-week investigation by Westport police and the Fall River Police Department's vice and gang units. 
The Sept. 30 melee was captured on surveillance video from the bowling alley. The video shows about 20 males armed with pool cue sticks, chairs, pool balls and bowling balls fighting only feet away from other patrons, who can be seen hiding behind tables, police said. 
The individuals involved in the fight fled before police arrived, police said. 
Police were able to identify 11 of the individuals involved in the fight, all of them known to Fall River police. 
"The violence that was displayed in this incident shows no regard for innocent people's safety and unfortunately points toward the fact that crime does spill over from one jurisdiction to the next," said Westport police Sgt. Jeff Majewski. 
Arrested were: Gregory Massey, 20, Michael Massey, 18, Ra Kroch, 25, Sokha Mom, 22, Mark Alves, 23, Ek Mom, 23, James Gonsalves, 18, Savun Chuon, 24, Savong Chuon, 23, Jonathan Dias, 20, and a 15-year-old juvenile. They all face charges of disturbing the peace while armed and malicious destruction of property over $250. 
They are to be arraigned in November. 
Police said the tape showed several assaults, but none of the victims has stepped forward.

Date of Publication: October 21, 2006 on Page A09


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bowling Alley Brawl*

WESTPORT -- A bowling alley melee in Westport, caught on video, has 11 Fall River kids accused of starting the fracas. Now police are looking for your help in identifying at least nine others on the tape. FOX25's Ted Daniel has the story. 
*Related Items*

Video:

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1245733&version=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police on the lookout for gang activity

By JOSEPH R. LaPlante, Standard-Times staff writer

WESTPORT - The brawl by alleged gang members at the Holiday Lanes bowling alley last month has police taking a different approach to their patrols, Westport Police Chief Keith Pelletier said. 
"We are not going to treat the incident like an epidemic, but it has put our officers on a heightened sense of awareness of gang activity," he said. 
From now on, gatherings of individuals in parking lots, gatherings of youths and situations that have the potential "to heat up" will result in quicker calls for backup and more vigilance by police taking down license plate numbers, Chief Pelletier said. 
Separate arraignment dates, a week apart, on Nov. 28 and Dec. 5 in Fall River District Court have been scheduled for the 10 men and one juvenile charged in the incident, Capt. John Gifford said. 
Gregory Massey, 20; Michael Massey, 18; a 15-year-old juvenile; Ra Kroch, 25; Sokha Mom, 22; Mark Alves, 23; Ek Mom, 23; James Gonsalves, 18; Savun Chuon, 18; Savong Chuon, 23; and Jonathan Dias, 20, are charged with disturbing the peace while armed and malicious destruction of property worth more than $250. 
Chief Pelletier credited the digital surveillance system installed by the bowling alley owners for the arrests. 
"The owners of Holiday Lanes should be applauded for having the forethought and concern for their patrons enough to have a quality digital surveillance system," he said. 
Westport police have an ongoing working relationship with Fall River Police Department's vice and gang unit in identifying gang members and reporting their travel between the two communities, Chief Pelletier said. 
"We are denying the gang members anonymity by working with the Fall River Police Department to identify the individuals and holding them accountable for their actions," the chief said.

Contact Joseph R. LaPlante at 
[email protected]


----------

